# What are our entittlements on social welfare (married + 3 children)



## askme (7 Nov 2010)

I am lightly to be made redundant in the coming two months (employer give me a heads up). My wife is a home maker and is now expecting our third child. We are both worried sick about how we will cope once I loose my job.

How much support will we be entittled too from the social wefare? My wife currently doesnt get the dole as I earn a little to much.

All help greatly appreicated.


----------



## gipimann (7 Nov 2010)

If you are available for, and seeking full-time work after you're made redundant, you can sign for Jobseeker's Benefit (based on PRSI contributions).  

Depending on your circumstances, you may be entitled to Rent Supplement or Mortgage Interest Supplement.   You can contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre for more information.   You may also be entitled to a Medical Card - you can apply online at www.medicalcard.ie 

Have a look at the "Guide for Unemployed People" post which is "stickied" at the top of this forum.


----------



## enoxy (7 Nov 2010)

I was in same boat as you, with 2 kids and dependent adult, on JB and JA - got about 380-390 a week from JB. Not to be sneezed at....


----------

